# Need a trainer in the Yucaipa, CA. area.



## AlexaRS (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi,
We just bought a 15 week old female German Shephard. I need to start her in training classes as well as address specific items like behavior with my other dogs. 

Thanks,
Alexa


----------



## Valkyrierider (Jul 21, 2010)

We took our two 20 month old GSD girls to Assertive K-9 in Corona for 5 weeks of inboard training. They had major behavior issues, most were because we didn't get them in training early and our lack of experience with puppies. We are continuing with lessons to get us on the right page. Can't expect our dogs to behave if we don't correct our own bad patterns that trigger their responses. 
Here is their web site: Certified Dog Trainers & German Shepherd Breeders - Assertive K-9 Training | Thinschmidt German Shepherds 
If you are interested give Michele a call, she can set up a time to speak with a trainer and have your puppy evaluated. I spoke to several other trainers and they would quote a price without seeing the dog. Assertive wanted to evaluate the dogs first and then gave us the options to fit our needs. Diana, Doug and Robert are a some of the best trainers I've met. Just to give you an idea, it's a little over 300 miles round trip for us and it is well worth it for us to make the drive.


----------

